# 8 wk old Biscuits



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

A Deluxe group of truly delectable biscuits including ......








The Dodger,an all time fav








The Hobnob(for those who enjoy the sas of dunkers








The Custard,an old classic








The Chip,for the true fill ya gob experience








and last but not least the kids favourite..the Jaffa(who doesn't seem at all bothered about living up to his name:
At 8 wks old they are as usual full of energy,full of mischief and always ready to chomp and cuddle,As well as lending a helping paw to their cousins Fudge and Twixie(The choc bars)















who are a mere 4 wks old and very cheeky with it,were glad to say


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning!!!!!

I just love hobnob and chip


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! They seem to have grown so quickly don't they???


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww SK they are absolutely gorgeous, it doesn't seem 5 mins since they were born. xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Soooo gorgeous! About the same age as my little one! Can't wait to fetch her!
Yours are adorable especially Hobnob and Custard ... oh and Jaffa!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou folks,they are adorable and look so happy and content swinging from our curtains and crash landing on your head...AAaah bless,Nancy has a lot to answer for(our newest lady)How long have you got to wait Lyn?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww Kel, they are coming on a treat. They're gorgeous I love hobnob, dunno what it is about him, he just stands out Fudge and Twixie, look so tiny compared to them, lol. Amazing what a few weeks does*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they're so cute! I normally have a favourite - the one with the cheeky face.. but they all have have cheeky faces!!


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

lovely booful bubas!!!!


----------



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

Custard and Dodger are my faves;-))

Den


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorjuss! Custard is a little smasher!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> A Deluxe group of truly delectable biscuits including ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh they are coming on smashing Kels when did they get all big  Good to see you around again, missed you not being on here for a while  C.x.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so sweet


----------

